# Sophie is making me a little nervous



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

It's hard for me to comprehend that turning 8 put Miss Sophie in the senior category...to me she is still the little puppy i brought home - where did the past 8 years, 3 months go?
She has always been outgoing, smart, loving, and the most amazing family member like all goldens are.
The only probem she has had is an allergy to fleas. No mater what we try, doesn't work..even had an allergic reaction to a Seeresto collar but that's not the issue of this post.
For the past month, there's been a change..she's still our sophie girl but lately she's been walking away from us (my husband, myself and our second dog Comet) and going off into a dark corner of the house all by herself. She just lies down and goes into a very deep sleep - this is scaring me.
She goes for long periods of time and has been doing this frequently. Has anyone else had this happen with their older dog?
I've lost my last 3 goldens (1 at 3 to kidney failure, 1 at 9 to lymphoma, 1 last year at 10 to hema....(that awful cancer) and I can't help but worrying that something bad may be going on with Sophie. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

To the vet...it may just be thyroid or something else very treatable, so try not to think the worst, okay? 

I know that's easier said than done...sending you a hug.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I would have it checked out if I were you... it may be she's not feeling well. You know best as her own - if her behavior seems different, I'd check it out.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I would take her to the vet and have a full check up. If money isn't an issue. Have some X-rays done also. Better be safe then sorry.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Each time my oldest dog wanted to be alone for any extended period of time, especially if she slept while being alone it was a red flag and she was taken to the vet immediately. In these cases it was either Lyme disease or canine Ehrlichiosis. Within a few days of being started on antibiotics, she's return to her lovable, sociable self.

I agree that she should be taken to a vet.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

My SIL is a vet. That was one of the red flags she gave us as a sign to have our pup checked out.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone...
to the vet we will go....
I appreciate all of your rsponses...
I knew this was the right answer..just need the reminder....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to read that Sophie isn't feeling her usual self. I hope that the vet can give you some answers, good luck!


----------

